# how much should i pay my drivers



## snowguychicago (Oct 7, 2005)

hey guys this is my 2 year plowing i'am in chicago il and started my plow busines last year and i'am doing ok nothing to big yet trying to get some big lots but any way i was wounding how much i should pay a drive use his own truck or should i buy a truck and then pay a driver i do have my old truck from last year but i need to put about $1000 bucks in to it to work so if any one can help me out please do 

thanks,brian
the snow guy


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

i dont know if im low or high but i pay a year round employee $16/hour


----------



## snowguychicago (Oct 7, 2005)

is that his truck or your truck


----------



## PlowKid150 (Nov 3, 2003)

if its his truck and he is gettin 16 bucks an hour i would take the time to fly out to your area, and smack the dude over the head for being a morrrrrron.

people around here get anywhere from 60-95 bucks an hour to sub out using their own equipment


----------



## Bad Luck (Sep 30, 2004)

I have a guy that is going to tend to my lots when I cannot get there. I'm giving him $95/hr using his truck. 

I'd say save your other truck as a backup for yourself. You don't need to be paying someone to beat the crap out of your equipment.


----------



## CamLand (Mar 12, 2003)

i'm charging a guy in the area to use my truck and clearing his lots 100.00 per hour.Way the gas prices are you have to pay to get anybody to work...


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

oops its one of my trucks hes driving for 16/hour


----------



## TRUE TURF LAWN (Sep 12, 2005)

i pay $65.00 per hour.


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

Driving my Trucks $25-$45 depending on how long they have worked for me.
If I hire someone with his own truck they get $75-100 hour.


----------



## ProWorkz.com (Nov 29, 2004)

*pay rate*



> Driving my Trucks $25-$45 depending on how long they have worked for me.


So if you pay your drivers up to $ 45.00 per hour. What do you charge for your truck per hour??


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

My hourly rate for a truck and a driver is 125.00.
But most of my contracts are per inch. We have always done better
with per inch or per push contracts. You just have to know how much time it will take to service an account. When you charge per truck hour you get penalized for having good operators and top of the line equipment.


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

holy crap!!!i can get subs in my area for $30 to $40 per hr. around here and that is using their own truck! i guess we live a sheltered life here in wayne county.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I'm moving! , guys around here (nwpa) are getting anywhere from $25.00-$35.00 per hour with thier own trucks,gas etc. I just turned down a guy who was paying $35.00/hr but his route for me was 70%residential and 30%commercial. I went with a bigger company for $30.00 who does 100%commercial. I figured the guy at $35/hr, his route would be done in a few hours and the guy at $30/hr, his route would give me at least a full nights plowing.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I have a buddy here in Dayton that just signed a $95/hour sub agreement.


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

$30 an hour with your truck, Your plow, your maintenance, you are kidding right?
Blow one Hydro cylinder and pump and your profit is gone for the winter.
Blow out a tire on debris you cant see under snow and you work 4 hours for free.


----------



## SnowProGRES (Sep 7, 2003)

haha, you might wanna lay off or poor brian... thirty five bucks and hour is pretty much the going rate for a sub w/straight blade in Buffalo as well.


----------



## Scottish Lscape (Aug 13, 2005)

tjlands said:


> Driving my Trucks $25-$45 depending on how long they have worked for me.
> If I hire someone with his own truck they get $75-100 hour.


My truck they get $30/hr in truck only, $40/hr if they shovel as well as plow
Sub's get $% rate of job. This is set up in August/September.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

your truck, 8ft plow, $30 to $35 hr and there is a list of hopefull plowers.
It's a plow rich environment around here as every one and there brother in law has one.


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

You guys should come down and winter over in NJ.
35 hr just doesnt seem fair. But I guess in buffallo NY you are plowing every
day.


----------



## scotty2222 (Nov 24, 2001)

Scottish

My truck they get $30/hr in truck only, $40/hr if they shovel as well as plow
Sub's get $% rate of job. This is set up in August/September


----------



## scotty2222 (Nov 24, 2001)

scottish



scotty2222 said:


> My truck they get $30/hr in truck only, $40/hr if they shovel as well as plow
> Sub's get $% rate of job. This is set up in August/September


I don't see why they get 10 more an hour to shovel when it takes them longer.

At 30 an hour a drive would take about 15 minutes they make 7.50 If they get out and shovel the side walk it would take another 7 minutes that's 3.50 they make. total 22 min and 11.00

At 40 If they do the same drive it takes 15 minutes they would make 10.05 and if they get out and shovel the walk for another 7 minutes that 4.70 total 22min and 14.75

I tell my driver of my truck that if he shovels the walks too, He makes more because it take longer

these are all just basic figures


----------



## sleepless (Nov 10, 2005)

*sub/ con $hr*

hello 
here in pitts. pa 50$ a hr with your truck ,plow,spre, PLUS your general 300.000.00 insurance added on to the plow comp, insurance police i pay a full years worth is 725.00$ for insurance $50.00 a hour is not enough after reading some of your replys 125.00 sounds better i have a 96 4x4 dump new boss plow and byers V box new $18,000.00 all invested what would i be worth a hr???????????? i will move were the $ and snow is :yow!:


----------



## pools&plowingct (Nov 18, 2005)

sweeet jesus 30$ an hour not with my truck lol no way, sub with there own truck in my area are geting 65-85 for a truck with just a plow, if the truck has a sander it get anywhere from 85-115 an hour you also need a 1,000,000 insurance policy coverage so every in counts hahaha


----------



## Skyhawk (Mar 6, 2004)

For 30 an hour with my truck... i would sell off my truck and plow and take the winter off !!


----------



## sleepless (Nov 10, 2005)

*wow*



CamLand said:


> i'm charging a guy in the area to use my truck and clearing his lots 100.00 per hour.Way the gas prices are you have to pay to get anybody to work...


 what is he charging 150.00 plus gas wwwwwwwooooooooowwwwwwww


----------



## sleepless (Nov 10, 2005)

*$$$$$$$*

:crying:


Skyhawk said:


> For 30 an hour with my truck... i would sell off my truck and plow and take the winter off !!


50.00$ is the lowest ill go 100.00$ in pa is not herd of if there is i need to know


----------

